# Bizarre Problem with Philips HTS Blu Ray



## jboler (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a Philips Blu Ray HTS (HTS5100B) connected to my Mitsubishi 65" DLP TV (WD65737). The HTS is connected with an HDMI cable, as is my DVR. For whatever reason, and time the HTS is connected, it automatically "takes over" all other HDMI devices. For example, if I try to go to use the DVR, seconds after it starts up, the TV defaults back to the blu ray player.

Any ideas? This does not affect components that are connected via RCA, just the HDMI.

Thanks.

Jeff B.


----------

